# Can someone here post that they recovered from complete emotional anethsesia?



## Dancing_master (Jun 17, 2019)

Idk what happened past few months, basically weed dpdr 2 years ago went on antidepressants it took away alot of anxiety but made me like negative and depressed got off them 8 months ago DPDR came back and anxiety full force I endured for 5 months then slowly I start to lose my feelings.... sexual, emotional, and now even physical. This week is the worst I feel completely like I cannot even feel my emotions. They sort of happen I think? on some level but I do not feel them. I react in ways because of muscle memory or forcing myself but if something big happen I cannot react... I have no feeling like a robot. Anyone here recover from this please?


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

Dancing_master said:


> Idk what happened past few months, basically weed dpdr 2 years ago went on antidepressants it took away alot of anxiety but made me like negative and depressed got off them 8 months ago DPDR came back and anxiety full force I endured for 5 months then slowly I start to lose my feelings.... sexual, emotional, and now even physical. This week is the worst I feel completely like I cannot even feel my emotions. They sort of happen I think? on some level but I do not feel them. I react in ways because of muscle memory or forcing myself but if something big happen I cannot react... I have no feeling like a robot. Anyone here recover from this please?


I wish I had an answer but I'm also experiencing emotional, sexual and physical numbness now after being on antidepressants. Because of this I feel weightless and like I'm in a daze. Basically, all that which makes someone a human being.. gone.


----------



## Dancing_master (Jun 17, 2019)

YEA



bintuae said:


> I wish I had an answer but I'm also experiencing emotional, sexual and physical numbness now after being on antidepressants. Because of this I feel weightless and like I'm in a daze. Basically, all that which makes someone a human being.. gon


I FEEL WEIGHTLESS AND DAZE OMFG WHAT HAPPENED TO US ARE WE EVER GONA BE NORMAL AGAIN


----------



## Dancing_master (Jun 17, 2019)

bintuae said:


> I wish I had an answer but I'm also experiencing emotional, sexual and physical numbness now after being on antidepressants. Because of this I feel weightless and like I'm in a daze. Basically, all that which makes someone a human being.. gone.


are u off antidepressants now?


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

Dancing_master said:


> are u off antidepressants now?


 I was off ADs for some time but I'm back on one as I couldn't function at all. Emotional numbness from antidepressants is actually a common thing. I read some people recovered from the numbness, but each with different timeline.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I lost all positive emotions following a sequence of powerful temporal lobe seizures, though I did not understand them at the time. I was left with extreme anxiety and a profound sense of hopelessness. I lost my libido as well. It took more than 6 months to recover about 75% of my emotional losses, but I

would never be the same. I read an analysis of a researcher who stated that once that pathway is created in the brain, you will be forced to walk it again several times in your lifetime. And I worked so hard to distance myself from the black hole I found myself in

at age 17, but every 8 or 10 years I would descend again into that black hole. 6 months going down, and 18 months trying to climb back out. I would lose 30 lbs and go sleepless for weeks on end. Two years after the onset of my descent, I would feel recovered

enough to try to distance myself from the event. 8 or 10 years later, I would be in another epic struggle for survival. After 4 trips down the path, I solved the riddle of my mental illness. I found information in a British medical journal which suggested I was suffering from a rare and difficult to diagnose epileptic syndrome and the worst case scenario

was when your post ictal psychosis segued into an affective disorder of major depression (or bipolar depression). I contacted a neurologist who specialized in epilepsy and got an EEG and MRI which confirmed my self diagnosis. After verifying I was no longer having

focal temporal lobe seizures, she gave me some paperwork to take to social security, because I was disabled. LOL. I was disabled at age 17, but I worked 40 years I draw a pension, and am a military veteran. Sadly, they know no more about my illness than they did 40 years ago.

I had ECT in 2014, and I no longer suffer from major depressive episodes. In fact, all the supporting psychiatric symptoms of depression have also gone away. I found that interesting, because I never saw most of my symptoms as being fundamentally related, but they obviously

were. I have the occasional ocular migraine headache, but I can live with it. And, I do! Oh, and when I was symptomatic, I took many different tricyclic antidepressants and SSRIs and atypical antipsychotics and sleep medications and nothing really helped much at all.

Seroquel did induce sleep after a particularly bad stretch of insomnia, which probably saved my life. But since the ECT, I take nothing. Zero psych meds. As Jimi Hendrix once sang - "Stone Free"


----------



## Dancing_master (Jun 17, 2019)

i dont think i have temporal lobe seizure


----------



## MUFAZA12 (Sep 12, 2021)

Dancing_master said:


> Idk what happened past few months, basically weed dpdr 2 years ago went on antidepressants it took away alot of anxiety but made me like negative and depressed got off them 8 months ago DPDR came back and anxiety full force I endured for 5 months then slowly I start to lose my feelings.... sexual, emotional, and now even physical. This week is the worst I feel completely like I cannot even feel my emotions. They sort of happen I think? on some level but I do not feel them. I react in ways because of muscle memory or forcing myself but if something big happen I cannot react... I have no feeling like a robot. Anyone here recover from this please?


Have u gitten better?


----------

